# Help with my GSA problem experts pleas



## xandro007 (Mar 14, 2016)

General information of the tank:
Life time of the tank :9 months
Size of aqurium :81 x 36 x 50 cm 100l
Witch ground: first iron rich clay and all the Ada minerals some lava rocks on top some akadama and as funnel layer 12 liter of Ada Amazonia.
Hardscape: dragon stones

Lightning:
With bulbs are in use : one 
Sylvania T8 18w 590mm Grolux 
And diy led 6500k dimmed
Lightning time: 9 hours

Filter:
Witch filter is in use: sunsun 302 filter external filter
With filter materials: 6 liter lava stones 2 liter ceramic rings
The flow rate of the filter :1000l/h

Co2 system :
Compressed gas co2
Night of : yes
Ph controller : no
Co2 diffuser: inline atomizer
Co2 bubbles per second : 3-4
Running time :9 hours one hours before light one and one houre out before light out

Plants:
micranthemum sp. monte carlo
rotala rotundifolia
rotala bonsai
ludwigia sp. mini super red
micranthemum micranthemoides
alternanthera reineckii mini
Alternanthera reineckii Rosanervig
blyxa japonica
staurogyne repens

Fish and shrimp
2 Siamese algea eaters
3 amano shrimp
15 neon tetra
1 baby bristlenose pleco
2 Microgeophagus ramirezi electric blue
1 guppy 
3 zebra danois

fertilizing:
1ppm 3 days a week
1.4ppm no3 in total per day(0.7ppm urea 0.35ppm cano3 0.35 ppm mgno3)
Potassium 1.5 ppm every day
Micro mix daily Fe - 0.05 ppm (gluconate , EDTA, DTPA, EDDHMA)
Mn - 0.029 ppm 
Zn - 0.00285 ppm 
Cu - 0.0017 ppm 
B - 0.0014 ppm 
Ni - 0.000143 ppm 
Co - 0.000143 ppm
Ti - 0.00043 ppm

Water changes:
Every week 40% 
After we 6ml excel
RO water reconstruction:
Mg - 8 ppm (anhydrous MgSO4)
K - 20 ppm (K2SO4)
No Ca because in my tank it is always high

Heater:
No heater

Algea information
Is started with dry start the plant growth was good then I filled the tank and I didn't dose anything no algae but the plants growth was extremely slow later that week I had diatoms so I started with full EI dosing this was a mistake because it was a iwagumi with a low plant mass. Had this algae almost 5 months and is was always dosing full EI ther came GDA and clado .4 months ago I found a cure for my clado lower the po4 it was super high and lowered my calsium it was 80ppm so that problem was solved now 3 months ago I found happi post these helped me super good it say that high no3 can cause GDA so I made his nitrogen fert and it was amazing I had no algea just a little bit Staghorn and thread algae but the plants growth was super fast so one week later I had almost no algea just a little bit hear algae. But now today I have mutch GSA what I never had so pleas can you help me with that

Water in aqurium 
measured at: 16/05/2016
Water temperature 22-23 °C
Ph: 6-7
No2 <0.01
Ca 40ppm (what i don't understand
Because is use 100% RO and don't dose
Calsium)
Gh 8
Mg 10ppm
Kh 0-1
Nh4 <0.05
Po4 0.5 ppm






























Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

i spray them with hydrogen peroxide during water change.
If they grow on substrate, use a syringe. Cheap and effective method to control GSA.


----------

